# Miami Back Country Peacock Bass Report 07/07/13



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice trip! Smiles all around!


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice report those lakes and canal systems have always held a lot of fat snook the jack in there are like they are on steroids .Thanks


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

> Nice report those lakes and canal systems have always held a lot of fat snook the jack in there are like they are on steroids .Thanks


Yup, people are always surprised by the catches we make out there. Kinda keeps it intresting.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I want some Peacocks SOOOO bad... I drove the 10 hours down there once to fish for them. I saw one, but had no bites. Then 10 hours back!


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

> I want some Peacocks SOOOO bad...  I drove the 10 hours down there once to fish for them.  I saw one, but had no bites.  Then 10 hours back!


Give me a holler next time your down here. I'll put ya on them for sure.


----------



## kensfl45 (Jan 15, 2013)

COBRA,

Please check your PMs.

Thanks.


----------

